# freebies and blood



## asbestos (Jan 14, 2007)

sent away for some free sample  Irwin blades from a link on this site. long story short, within the first 5 mins of using them *slice* right into my thumb. not too bad a cut, but it would not stop bleeding. Now I have blood all over my tools.


NO, I do not think it was the fault of the blades, I was being an idiot by cutting towards myself. But If someone can give me a reason why it was the blades and not me being in a hurry or careless, it would make me feel better.


----------



## Rustedbird (Jan 21, 2007)

I'd like to, but I stuck myself quite a few times. Maybe you could think of it as an educational experience?


----------

